# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Azahar.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, subo unas fotos de la flor del naranjo pero con una perspectiva un poco curiosa o eso espero, la primera foto es tal como nuestros ojos ve el conjunto y las siguientes serán fijándonos en los estambres y las anteras junto con el polen.
Es una tontería pero siempre tengo en la mente a mi abuela que fue de la que heredé el amor a las plantas y los recuerdos de las tardes de verano con el calor de Sevilla regando macetas en el patio del pueblo con esas paredes encaladas de blanco.
Bueno, las fotos.















Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionante, me encanta.
Muchas gracias  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias paisano, ahora estoy profundizando en algunos aspecto de la botánica entre inusuales y microscópicos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos más para completar el tema, en este caso es la maduración del ovario, provoca el marchitamiento de los estigmas y las anteras y el agrandamiento del propio ovario.





Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

